# National Parks in ARGENTINA!



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

There it is! The sixth largest country in the world! But the only one with the six weathers and with incredibly diverse landscapes.

Where else can you find forest, deserts, pampas, jungle, sub-antartic landscapes....? 

The country with the highest mountain in the Americas and the largest pampa at the same time... 

The country with the largest waterfalls in the worldand with the largest water reserve in the Americas, but with beautiful west-northern deserts too... 


The country with all the weathers you could imagine, cold, warm, template and all in the same country! 


Argentina deserves being one of the wealthiest country on earth again. 

It's definetely a country for a great destiny...






Adams3 said:


> It's incredible Mariano. I'm starting to seriously fall in love with Argentina. It has incredible scenery, huge land, a fantastic and huge capital city, the economy is also doing better than for many decades. Do you feel there is a lot of optimism in Argentina these days? Is it mostly Paraguayans and Bolivians who are immigrating to Argentina these days, or is it also Brazilians and others?



After living there, the Bolivians, paraguayans, and peruvians are the most common immigrants, probably around 10% of Buenos Aires population these days, the second visible minority are Chinese and Koreans.

Brazilians, Afro-caribbean and African refugees are still a tiny perceage, but they'll probably reach 0,4% or so in BA soon. An african arrive each day according to a new article i've read.

Then you have the Ukranians, Romanians, (some other eastern europeans)and Uruguayans immigrants they are probably as many as the Asias but since they are not visible-mnorities I can't say you how many. 

Oh! and there are a small wave of Western Europeans and N. Americans from different coutries arriving mostly to Buenos Aires since it bacome extremely cheap for such an important (and I should add beautiful) city.


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

alessandro_q said:


> Northern provinces look more like the Bolivian landsacape !!!


Not all the nothern provinces just that province that he posted (Jujuy) but because is bordering that country! lol. 

And also maybe its nighborhood province Salta, but not the rest of the nothern provinces which half of the 24 Argentine provinces lol. The northeast don't look like the northwet at all! lol


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

barcelona2007 said:


> There it is! The sixth largest country in the world! But the only one with the six weathers and with incredibly diverse landscapes.



8th actually! Actually lot of countries have extremely diverse landscape.



> Where else can you find forest, deserts, pampas, jungle, sub-antartic landscapes....?


Try India, China..

so chill out!


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

tytler said:


> Actually lot of countries have extremely diverse landscape.
> Try India, China..
> 
> so chill out!


India and China don't have as diverse weather a Argentina do they have tropical to sub-antartic weather? With all what you come find in between... 


I know there are other beautiful and diverse countries out there, but t hey are by no means as many, there are just a few with such a diversity.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

barcelona2007 said:


> India and China don't have as diverse weather a Argentina do they have tropical to sub-antartic weather? With all what you come find in between...


Er...yes they do, China more so than India.


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm so glad Barcelona that you really like my country. And it's true, you can't find all kind of weather and landscapes in many countries. But Argentina has it all.!



Here.

Another photo of the only glacier of the world that is growing day after day:
Glacier Perito Moreno.


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

The end (or the beginning of the world), Ushuaia, the southernmost city in the world.


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

barcelona2007 said:


> There it is! The sixth largest country in the world! But the only one with the six weathers and with incredibly diverse landscapes.
> 
> Where else can you find forest, deserts, pampas, jungle, sub-antartic landscapes....?
> 
> ...


I agree with you, Argentina deserves to be one of the richest countries in the world again! 

Very interesting what you say. What type of immigration is coming from China and Korea? How do they get there? And about the Koreans, why do they move to Argentina since it is poorer than Korea. How do they know about Argentina? Have they heard about how beautiful B.A. is or the scenery or do they want more living space (South Korea being one of the densest populated countries on earth)?


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

Adams3 said:


> Very interesting what you say. What type of immigration is coming from China and Korea? How do they get there? And about the Koreans, why do they move to Argentina since it is poorer than Korea. How do they know about Argentina? Have they heard about how beautiful B.A. is or the scenery or do they want more living space (South Korea being one of the densest populated countries on earth)?


Asian-Argentines settled in Argentina in large numbers during several waves of immigration in the twentieth century (with a new wave in the 90s and 2000s). 

Primarily living in their own neighbourhoods of Buenos Aires, some currently own their own businesses of varying sizes - largely textiles, grocery retailing, and buffet-style restaurants. 

Koreans work mostly in textile factories, or have little textile shops were they usually work with the illegal bolivian or peruvian aliens. The have many of their shops in Koreatown in BA or in the Jew neighbohood (Argentina has the highest jew population in the Western hemisphre after the US), which was a time ago only Jewish and these days has several korean shops.


Chinese have mostly grocery stores, and restaurantes (or work in them). The poorer Chinese immigrants tend to work in some of this stores, or they have other jobs and can or not live in Chinatown. 




Ok, here you have a small article that sums up what I said pretty well:

"Koreans live primarily in the Once and Flores districts of Buenos Aires, and are mainly involved in the manufacturing and selling of textiles.

Meanwhile, the Chinese live in the small Chinatown with a Buddhist temple in Belgrano. Many of them are involved with grocery retailing, which has caused Chinese-owned stores to become a common feature of Buenos Aires.

Younger generations of Chinese-Argentines (dubbed ArgenChinos) have readily adopted local ways, with some becoming celebrities, including sports people, a film director, and an anchorwoman.


Discrimination
Due to their unfamiliarity with Asia, Argentines, most of whom are descendants of Europeans, tend to view Asian-Argentines as exotic, which may have a negative connotation.

Presently, the reputation of the community has been jeopardized due to allegations of corrupt business practices. Investigations within Korean-Argentine textile factories and stores have shown that illegal workers from Bolivia were employed in these places.[1][2] Because of this, many Korean-Argentines feel that their community has been unfairly targeted due to their economic success.

Another incident occurred in June of 2006, when truck drivers began a boycott of Chinese-owned stores. This was due to an alleged gun-related incident between a driver and a store owner, which involved illegal firearms [3]. Shortages in stores were reported due to a lack of deliveries until the boycott was officially lifted the following month"


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

What can I say , Argentina is a very beautiful country . But It's a shame that for Brazilians the most popular tourist destinations of Argentina are only Buenos Aires and Bariloche , when there are a lot more to see there ! One of my dreams is going to Patagonia , this area it's stunishing beautiful !!!

I love Argentina , maybe I was Argentinian in other life ...that would explain my attraction fot this country . Thank god I was born in the south of Brazil, it would be much more difficult for me to go to Argentina living in Asia or Australia :lol:


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

^^
You are right, brazilians always go to Bariloche, 
I think they go to Bs As beacuse there is no direct flight to Bariloche..

*San Rafael, Mendoza Province*

Valle Hermoso









The Atuel Canyon



























Rafting the Atuel River: Adrenaline guaranteed



























Las Leñas ski resort


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

^^ 
*San Rafael *belongs to the green zone in the following map.




















*Mendoza* is also in the same zone:The Cuyo. Many people says it is in Patagonia, but actually it's not.

On horseback in Los Andes









Los Penitenes Ski Resort




































Aconcagua, the highest mountain in America.









Puente del Inca, an attractive calcareous ochre formation over Las Cuevas River which has thermal waters. In 1965, the hotel installations that used them were destroyed by an avalanche leaving just the remains. Native people say that these waters have healing properties due to the great amount of sulfur they contain. 










Ya en plena cordillera principal, a 2600 m.s.n.m. decidimos almorzar en uno de los comedores para turistas que se encuentran a la vera de la ruta. Aconsejo primero tomar un buen plato de sopa crema, y luego “atacar” el menú del día. Recordemos que estamos a una altura importante, donde la temperatura de montaña se hace sentir en el organismo. Por ello es aconsejable incorporar calorías al mismo.

Ackon Cahuak









The Land of good wine!









Mendoza City


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Argentina is one of the most diverse countries of the world, and thats for sure!

I have a special atraction for Patagonia!


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

^^
It's a pity that Argentina is only known because of Buenos Aires and Patagonia. hno: 

There is so much more to discover.


----------



## Jota Pe (Nov 9, 2006)

*Patagonia (southern region)*

First, excuse my basic english :clown: 

Credits to forumer *La bestia kuit* who take the pictures:




























Bariloche





































Playa Bonita - Bariloche









Bariloche








































































Esquel


















'La Zeta' Lake




























Los Alerces national park

Futalaufquen Lake




























Rivadavia Lake














































'El Bolsón' town


















































































'Las Grutas', Patagonia. That is the Atlantic Ocean:




























Thanks to *La bestia kuit*! kay:

¡Gracias Bestia! kay:


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

^^ 

Thank you Jota for sharing these photos!.

They are great! :banana: :banana:


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Iguazu Falls!*


----------



## gabrielmiami (Jan 18, 2006)

excelente thread Mariano!!!!!!!!!!
Si tenes, pone algunas fotos de Corrientes y Entre Rios!!!!!!!!!!
De los Esteros Del Ibera hay algunas muy buenas para lucirte!!!!!!


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

^^
Si!.. mas adelante busco fotos!.. kay:

Que? sos de por ahi?
Ahora tas en Hialeah?, que leeendo0o!.. ah re que nunca estuve, pero en Miami si.. 

Ah-. tampoco dudes en poner fotos.. cualquiera es libre de hacerlo!, total estas fotos son todas re afanadas. :lol:


----------



## gabrielmiami (Jan 18, 2006)

mariano90_arg said:


> ^^
> Si!.. mas adelante busco fotos!.. kay:
> 
> Que? sos de por ahi?
> ...


Miami y Hialeah son lo mismo, estan pegados, pasa que aca los deptos son mas baratos, jejeje!!!
No soy litoraleño pero he visitado esa zona muchas veces y los paisajes son excelentes, mas para los extranjeros que tienen la idea de que Argentina es un pais de clima frio y no saben todo lo que hay de lindo de Buenos Aires hacia el norte, por eso te pido de esas fotos, para que se queden con la boca abierta, ademas ese tipo de acuiferos no hay en cualquier parte del mundo, son contados los lugares asi:banana:


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

^^

Siisi.
no te preocupes, busco y pongo nomas!. kay:

Pero deberia hacer que me cambien el titulo del thread, como hago?

porque este ya tiene menos parques nacionales!. jeje..

y que titulo quedaria bueno?


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Corrientes Province*

Cruz de los Milagros Park


















Wanna go fishing?









In search for the Dorado


















City of Goya









City of Corrientes


----------

